# Using a Wii/Wii U with a projector



## Kevinicus

What's the best way to do this? I've tried wireless sensor bars before with my TV, and they never worked very well. Are there IR emitters I could buy and place beneath my screen (preferably behind AT fabric)?


----------



## tonyvdb

Putting the sensor behind even an AT screen would reduce the sensitivity of picking up the Wii motes Ive been using a wireless bar sitting right on top of my centre channel under the screen and that works well.


----------



## natelivliv

i didnt have a problem connecting my wii to a projector. If its like my parents projector it has several different visual connections, just do a trial and error to figure out which is the right one. As for the audio just put it whatever stereo setup you got(like surround or w/e). Thats how i got mine to work, but ever projector is different so who knows. Good luck though




Plex Kodi Lucky Patcher


----------



## Nina265

Hi,
You shouldn't have a problem using a sensor. Place your Wii in a position near or beneath the locations of the projected image. Place the sensor bar above or directly beneath the projected image, but try to keep it at a level roughly central to the ceiling and the floor. Place your projector on the opposite side of the room.


----------



## natelivliv

With such a large screen, the "sensor bar" may not sync your movements to your cursor on the screen. I find that even my 50" plasma seems too large - if I actually point a wiimote toward the corner of the screen, the cursor will be off screen. I think the wii was designed with smaller TVs in mind.

That said, depending on how handy you are, you might be able to rig something else up...

First, the fact that Nintendo calls it a "sensor bar" is entirely inaccurate. It's really nothing more than a pair of infrared LEDs, shining steadily. It's only function is to give the wiimote a point of reference, and the wiimote is the actual sensor.














emi calculator


----------

